# things to ponder



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

** I used to eat a lot of natural foods, until I learned that most people die of natural causes. 
** Gardening Rule: When weeding, the best way to make sure you are removing a weed and not a valuable plant is to pull on it. If it comes out of the ground easily, it is a valuable plant. 
** The easiest way to find something lost around the house is to buy a replacement. 
** Never take life seriously; nobody gets out alive anyway. 
** There are two kinds of pedestrians: the quick and the dead. 
** Life is sexually transmitted. 
** Health is merely the slowest possible rate at which one can die. 
** The only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth. 
** Some people are like Slinkies. Not really good for anything, but you still can't help but smile when you see one tumble down the stairs. 
** Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in hospitals dying of nothing. 
** Have you noticed since everyone has a camcorder these days no one talks about seeing UFOs like they used to? 
** Whenever I feel blue, I start breathing again. 
** All of us could take a lesson from the weather. It pays no attention to criticism. 
** In the 60's, people took acid to make the world weird. Now the world is weird and people take Prozac to make it normal. 
** How is it one careless match can start a forest fire, but it takes a whole box to start a campfire? 
** Who was the first person to look at a cow and say, "I think I'll squeeze these dangly thingies here, and drink whatever comes out?: Who was the first person to say, "See that chicken over there? I'm gonna eat the next thing that comes outta its butt. 
Why is there a light in the fridge and not in the freezer? 
If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why is there a song about him? 
** Why do people point to their wrist when asking for the time, but don't point to their crotch when they ask where the bathroom is? 
** Why does your OB-GYN leave the room when you get undressed if they are going to look up there anyway? 
** If quizzes are quizzical, what are tests? 
** If electricity comes from electrons, does morality come from morons? 
** Do illiterate people get the full effect of Alphabet Soup? 
** Did you ever notice that when you blow in a dog's face, he gets mad at you, but when you take him on a car ride, he sticks his head out the window? 
** Does pushing the elevator button more than once make it arrive faster? 
** Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle? 
** Do you ever wonder why you gave me your email address?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

LOL. Good list Richard. Keep up the good work.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What John said.

_"The only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth"_ ...and the length.

A rut is just a grave with the ends kicked out.


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

What was the name of that comic with the stringy black hair that said stuff like that? He was funny.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry about the (mis)spelling, but the dude's name is Gallegher. Love his routines.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...or, possibly, one of my favorites, Steven Wright.

http://www.meer.net/~mtoy/steven_wright.html


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> Sorry about the (mis)spelling, but the dude's name is Gallegher. Love his routines.
> 
> John


"Gallegher" and his hammer are appearing in Ft. Pierce in the next week or so. I could dig out the newspaper to correct the spelling, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Why do drive up ATMs have Braille pads?


----------



## SNAP (Dec 8, 2006)

He was in big trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary and his wife
was really mad. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift
in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 seconds." The next morning,
his wife woke up, looked out the window and saw a small box gift-wrapped
in the middle of the driveway. Confused, she put on her robe, went out
to the driveway, and brought the box in the house. She opened it and
found a brand new bathroom scale.

Funeral services for him have been scheduled for Friday.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Why is it OK to ask "Who's next? at weddings but not at funerals.


----------

